# Help: Modify imoseyon_leanKernel_v3.8.0GBtest (GB Sense Kernel) to AnyKernel



## 4cloud9 (Jul 23, 2011)

I must have tried 20 different times to modify imo kernel to anykernel with Ziggy's and also JD's anykernel zips. I also made sure include the system\lib\modules with no avail when I got it to work it broke wifi. Was able to get wifi working with JD's zip but phone ended up freezing.

Can someone else please try so I can know at least that I don't know what I am doing or hopefully that I am not crazy.

By the way I am running ShiftS3nse 1.5x w/ 1.6a Rom Patch

-Thanks


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Hit me up on gtalk


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

if he uses a custom ramdisk this is pretty near impossible


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

vinylfreak89 said:


> if he uses a custom ramdisk this is pretty near impossible


Would you not just take the zimage and wifi module from the kernel? Ziggy has a custom ramdisk with his kernel but I have been able to rip it out from the synergy rom in the past. Not saying I use his kernel, by any means


----------



## 4cloud9 (Jul 23, 2011)

> if he uses a custom ramdisk this is pretty near impossible


Is this the brick wall I hit?



icanhazdroid said:


> Would you not just take the zimage and wifi module from the kernel? Ziggy has a custom ramdisk with his kernel but I have been able to rip it out from the synergy rom in the past. Not saying I use his kernel, by any means


I have tried unless I'm completely doing it wrong


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"4cloud9 said:


> Is this the brick wall I hit?
> 
> I have tried unless I'm completely doing it wrong


What happens when you try to flash it in recovery?


----------



## 4cloud9 (Jul 23, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> What happens when you try to flash it in recovery?


I get passed the splash screen and into the boot animation then phone freezes. And I only flash in recovery.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"4cloud9 said:


> I get passed the splash screen and into the boot animation then phone freezes. And I only flash in recovery.


I know, I was just wondering if you were having errors while flashing. Maybe vinylfreak is right, this might impossible


----------



## 4cloud9 (Jul 23, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I know, I was just wondering if you were having errors while flashing. Maybe vinylfreak is right, this might impossible


No errors that I'm aware will flash again and check when I'm not using my phone.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"4cloud9 said:


> No errors that I'm aware will flash again and check when I'm not using my phone.


I think if the zimage calls for something from the ramdisk then this might not work


----------

